
Some (Linux) Bugs Have All the Fun – Linux Journal - rbanffy
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/some-linux-bugs-have-all-fun
======
padraic7a
Pretty content free, even for Lunduke. I don't see much value to this at all.

